
Ask HN: How are you using QR codes? - dhruvkar
Reading through these scenarios [0], QR codes seem really versatile. What use cases make sense? How have you bent these little squares to your will?<p>0: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21417026
======
byoung2
I have little 4"x6" signs around my house with guest WiFi info (NFC too). We
have a lot of parties and it saves a lot of keystrokes and chances for error.

~~~
dhruvkar
Ah nice, that's a good use case.

